# Why are my pork ribs turning yellowy or greenish?



## Ogeid13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi everyone, I am starting a new hobby, grilling and smoking meat, I love it.

Today I bought some pork spare ribs, and they were looking delicious and a pinky color, really fresh.

When I arrived home, I took them from the bag, to place them into the freezer, but I noticed that they were turning a little yellowy/greenish. What is strange for me, is that it took me 5 minutes to arrive to my home. And in those 5 minutes, they changed color. Here are two photos of the ribs, one that I took while I was paying, and the second one when I arrived home.

Do you know why does this happen?


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 30, 2020)

Ive noticed this as well. No biggie. Just a temp change. Take them out of the pack,pat them dry and season them. I usually just use salt pepper and within a few minutes you will notice the color come right back. Its weird with cryovac packed stuff sometimes.


----------



## weev (Oct 30, 2020)

Sometimes something as simple as different lighting   can make a big difference in appearance


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 31, 2020)

Yep, Like Weev said, it's probably the lighting. Still looks good in the after pic.


----------



## Ogeid13 (Nov 1, 2020)

I am getting them ready for dinner today, the ribs still perfect, and with Sowage tip, they look even better!! 

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 1, 2020)

I used to repair & replace lighting in grocery stores. They do use a special color in the meat displays to give them a better look.
Hosing the shelves out each night does play heck with lighting fixtures, though.


----------

